# Amplificador para auto Pioneer gm-40 antiguo sin funcionar



## maezca (Ago 20, 2011)

hola, Tengo un amplificador para autos pioneer gm-40 viejo.. lo limpie todo y repase todas las pistas cortadas, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar.. 
Busque las fotos del amplificador y me encuentro con que esta modificado. lo que no se es que debo hacer, si mantener y arreglar la modificacion que tiene o volverlo a poner original mente. y como debo proseguir para probarlo.
Tambien hay cable sueltos que deberian estar soldados en la placa que agregaron (modificacion) pero no se donde soldarlos porque no tiene nombres

Les dejo unas fotos del original (encontre en internet)

















y un algunas imagenes del mio (las subi a un host porque me daba error al subirlas al foro )






modificacion:





vista de los componetnes de la modificacion, no se bien que funcion cumple:
















gracias,  cualquier pregunta diganmen !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

si hay pistas quemadas o cortadas es porque algun componente más también debe estar quemado

cómo sabes que fue modificado?
alguien le metio mano?
vos le metiste mano?


----------



## maezca (Ago 20, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta, me lo trajo mi papa haci (tiene un lugar de reciclaje de metales y le entro haci) si parece que le metieron mano pero hace bastantes años,  me di cuenta comprarndo con las fotos que encontre de uno original y el mio tien un plaqueta mas, un potenciometro con interruptor, y dos plug  (todo al frente).. y lo de las pistas, muchas tiene la mascara antisoldante levantada pero con continuidad pocas estaban cortadas.. Al parecer tambien pucieron un diodo mucho mas grande a la entrada, y segun lo que puedo notar estan todos los condensadores bien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

bueno, de ser así esa placa de más que tiene este otro debe ser un mixer, o mezclador de audio, le deben haber metido un par de entradas de audio con un pote de volumen...

si le cambiaron un diodo y pusieron uno más grande es porque en alguna epoca se tiene q haber quemado y lo hicieron más robusto (para que no se queme mas)

habria que verlo en detalle...pero no te hagas ilusiones con esas cosas viejas...podes armarte uno nuevo gastando menos tiempo y plata


----------



## maezca (Ago 20, 2011)

ok, por algo la habran tirado.. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Marcos v. (Ene 24, 2021)

Saludos desde Venezuela, las salidas de mi gm 40 es ha1338 , no se si originales o fueron  sustituidas , que debo poner si no consigo esas ?


----------

